# Show me the LOVE



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Missed Friday fun so show us some Saturday love...

I would move mountains for these faces (bed head and all) 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love my crazy little Molly This morning in the park she felt like being a poser


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh Molly, you always look like you've just stepped out of the grooming parlour, so beautifully clean, brushed and tidy!  As for that last pic....omg my heart melted, those EYES....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Oh Molly, you always look like you've just stepped out of the grooming parlour, so beautifully clean, brushed and tidy!  As for that last pic....omg my heart melted, those EYES....


She was last at the grooming parlor 3 weeks ago today Her white fur is a bit dirty but not enough for a bath yet She knows how to use her eyes to work people


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My life would be a sad thing without the love of my dogs


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My two gorgeous lovely fur babies x
Don't we all have some beautiful poos between us! (& none poos too!) x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so in love with Ruby. She looks like she has little chubby cheeks!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ruby is gorgeous!! Donnas right about the chubby cheeks!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am so in love with Ruby. She looks like she has little chubby cheeks!!!


Ha she does! She has had a fringe trim since this pic, after her tree incident when I took her to the vets, I got the vet to do a fringe trim!!
She does have extraordinary long eyelashes. - do other poos have this?
Maybe I should post a little thread with his question?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My girlies...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tracey - Nina's eyelashes are so so so so long!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Tracey - Nina's eyelashes are so so so so long!!


Ah bless her - were Lola's long?

Ralph's were! But don't seem to be now - but Ruby's seem unreal. I must get a pic on here, if Only ours were as glamorous eh? 

I've put up a thread - we may get some more pictures of long lashes - donna, maybe we should of saved it until next Friday "long lash Friday" !! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think Lola's were a bit longer as a pup, but no where near the length of Nina's! Now Lola has short thick lashes.

If I could combine them it would be fab!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> My girlies...


True sisterly love! I know you like your pools flatter - but does the gorgeous nina look a whole lot wavier on that pic?


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Sid is napping on my legs at the mo, he has to be touching me at all times or at the very least be only a metre away! That's love... He's a clingy fella but I love it! Kisses and cuddles all day long!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

SidneyM said:


> Sid is napping on my legs at the mo, he has to be touching me at all times or at the very least be only a metre away! That's love... He's a clingy fella but I love it! Kisses and cuddles all day long!


He still looks like he has a smile on his face so cute!


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> He still looks like he has a smile on his face so cute!


Haha! He's having happy dreams I think!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Feeding time for the fur babies (grizzly bears)
Ruby looking with a look that says "can I have mine first mum?"


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> True sisterly love! I know you like your pools flatter - but does the gorgeous nina look a whole lot wavier on that pic?


Yeh she's definitely going to be very wavy! Her coat is thickening and she's always had a very fuzzy face!! Gorgeous fluffy legs and chest too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love that last pic Tracey!


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

These are the two most important things in my daughters life!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Anita said:


> These are the two most important things in my daughters life!


Ha I love that pic! How does he not chew it?
Ralph is constantly trying to get my sons, comforters, "snugly" "oggy" and "noodle"


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

My favourite picture of me and my best girl. A picture that captures our love <3


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ha I love that pic! How does he not chew it?
> Ralph is constantly trying to get my sons, comforters, "snugly" "oggy" and "noodle"


It is strange but he has always seemed to know that it is more than his life's worth to touch that panda. Nothing else is sacred though, she has quite a large panda collection and the rest of them are fair game, along with slippers, shoes, socks, underwear, pegs....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah - it's always nice to see the owner! X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

They were taken a couple of months ago at poo in the peaks by Dudley's mum - she has a snazzy camera!

I like this one too x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Anita said:


> It is strange but he has always seemed to know that it is more than his life's worth to touch that panda. Nothing else is sacred though, she has quite a large panda collection and the rest of them are fair game, along with slippers, shoes, socks, underwear, pegs....


Socks - yes we've had a sock incident today! 
But our Ralph makes it his life's mission to get his chops on my sons comforters - I'm liking the panda respect lol! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> They were taken a couple of months ago at poo in the peaks by Dudley's mum - she has a snazzy camera!
> 
> I like this one too x


Both lovely, I think donnas done a lets seethe owners post.... Maybe this Friday's fun should be one so everyone has time to look their best!!!!x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The problem with lashes is that groomers tend to cut them. I always instruct then not to. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> The problem with lashes is that groomers tend to cut them. I always instruct then not to.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2




They cut them??



They can't cut eyelashes!! Maybe that's what happened to Lola's??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> They cut them??
> 
> 
> 
> They can't cut eyelashes!! Maybe that's what happened to Lola's??


It is hard to not cut them when you are trimming the head. I go out of my way to make sure I don't. I know a lot of groomers do because they just comb the head hair forward over the eyes and trim across along the brow. When I do it, I hold Jake's eyelashes down with my thumbs so I want trim them by mistake. 
Jake has lashes for days


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I couldn't imagine what my life would be like without these two. It's only been a few months but they bring so much joy that it feels like a lifetime's worth already.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Gorgeous pics of Gorgeous poos!  I agree, Ruby is delish, love those 'chubby cheeks!!!' :XD: :whoo:


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

I know I'm a bit late to this thread but couldn't resist posting a pic of Pip.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah little pip! Love the eyebrows x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

my big snozzle face boy!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

oooooooo Dud x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love Dudley, I think Nina will end up with similar colouring.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> View attachment 16946
> my big snozzle face boy!


Pictures like this do not help in the not getting another category!! Oh how Dudley melts my heart! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

We bumped into Amber's sister today! We hadn't met the owners before but saw Cassie and figured chances were they were litter mates! Took this pic of sisterly love


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Pictures like this do not help in the not getting another category!! Oh how Dudley melts my heart!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Donna... Your soooo getting poo / dog number 3
Before or after Christmas?? X


----------

